# Bunny Event



## LunarMako (Apr 13, 2019)

Am I the only one disappointed in the bunny events? The only items you can get is a zipper outfit (which of course cost a total of 100 tickets, I don't think so), some decorative eggs, and a giant zipper plushie. That's it. The only thing I think I will bother trying to get is the zipper plushie, because it is cute. I have to have SIX HUNDRED eggs for that though. Only 496 to go. Haha.


----------



## leerie (Apr 14, 2019)

yeah, same. i wish there was more furniture. or maybe a colorful easter-themed outfit.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

leerie said:


> yeah, same. i wish there was more furniture. or maybe a colorful easter-themed outfit.



Right. Only clothes to get was a zipper costume. Who is gonna walk around with a big bunny costume on that cost like 100 leaf tickets. >_<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 14, 2019)

The eggs you can craft are pretty, but I wish there was more variety in the things they gave us.  The stuffed Zipper, however, is a nightmarish monstrosity that costs way too many eggs.  Don't even get me started on the 210 leaf ticket costume.  That thing is straight out of Silent Hill.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm honestly not even concerned with getting any items from this event, I'm just collecting eggs to get Leaf Tickets and Sakurapops lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

Now I thought that the Giant Zipper Plushie would have villagers react the same way the Giant Eevee thing does, which is hugging it. But thankfully its not, they dance like Zipper I think. (Although, that might be worse, because if they do that, they're worshiping it.)


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah, I wasn't a fan of it either.
It sorta feels very baring on trying to get the eggs, which makes it so hard for me to want to get the eggs.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 14, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The eggs you can craft are pretty, but I wish there was more variety in the things they gave us.  The stuffed Zipper, however, is a nightmarish monstrosity that costs way too many eggs.  Don't even get me started on the 210 leaf ticket costume.  That thing is straight out of Silent Hill.



The eggs are pretty. I just don't have any reason to display them. Have too many nicer things and very little space. Haha. SILENT HILL! I'm dying. HAHA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Now I thought that the Giant Zipper Plushie would have villagers react the same way the Giant Eevee thing does, which is hugging it. But thankfully its not, they dance like Zipper I think. (Although, that might be worse, because if they do that, they're worshiping it.)



Oh, I didn't know it did anything.


----------



## Chouchou (Apr 14, 2019)

The 600 eggs are insane tho, and I want them all just for the sakurapops..


----------



## carackobama (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m enjoying it for what it is but I agree with you guys - I wish the items were a bit better, and yeah 600 eggs is a LOT.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 14, 2019)

The egg count for the giant doll is crazy! I already have up to 457, I'm only doing this for the Sakurapops.


----------



## slatka (Apr 15, 2019)

I honestly dislike most of the items for the Bunny Event so i'm not that bothered but 600 eggs for the giant zipper plushie is ridiculous.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2019)

getting enough eggs is a ridiculous task tbh. like you can get up to maybe five or six per location every few hours. that's wayyy too many times to check every location for a week to get enough eggs to craft everything......


----------



## Wallows (Apr 19, 2019)

I've only gotten like 250 eggs in total. I was trying to save up for the 600 egg one but the event is ending in 2 days and i have other stuff to do... So I just started crafting the eggs and that's probably all I'm gonna get done. Sigh!


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2019)

^ Same here. I'm right over 300, there's no way I'll get all up to 600. xD I'm really low on the sakurapops aswell, so I've kind of given up on the whole thing. But I still feel the stress when I log on and see the events going on tho.


----------



## Themadgamer (Apr 19, 2019)

Hmmm, I haven’t paid for any items and while I do pop in often during the day to look for eggs, I don’t feel like I’m on all the time.  I have made the stuffed bunny and all the colored eggs already and almost have enough for another round.  Not sure what I’m doing different.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 19, 2019)

Just managed to craft the stupid bunny...


----------



## slatka (Apr 20, 2019)

i'm not even bothering trying to get enough i gave up like 5 days ago lol.


----------



## Norimagical (Apr 20, 2019)

yeah nothing really good with this event i probably would've preferred better items i don't mind the hunting of eggs but i kinda need to get more motivated and the items aren't really doing it for me


----------



## Nougat (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't have a single player in my friends list wearing that costume. I think that says enough!


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 21, 2019)

Silent Hill... hmm, that gives me an idea


----------

